# Updated YouTube channel - your opinion?



## Odin Rush (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi friends,

I've just updated my You Tube channel so it should be more inviting and clear now. I'd like to learn about your first impressions. Is it inviting? Does it make you want to explore and subscribe? Do you like the sections and texts, and of course what do you think of the music and video clips?

Your honest opinion is welcome!

https://youtube.com/c/UnapologeticallyMelodic


----------



## BVMusic (Mar 29, 2022)

Odin Rush said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've just updated my You Tube channel so it should be more inviting and clear now. I'd like to learn about your first impressions. Is it inviting? Does it make you want to explore and subscribe? Do you like the sections and texts, and of course what do you think of the music and video clips?
> 
> ...


Hi Odin, do you make your own graphics there as well, very talented. BRAVO!


----------



## BigMal (Mar 29, 2022)

Amazing - subscribed. 

Same question - music is excellent, but have to ask about the graphics: are these from something like ArtStation, or self-produced too? Either way, music and images work really well together. Congrats.


----------



## Odin Rush (Mar 29, 2022)

BVMusic said:


> Hi Odin, do you make your own graphics there as well, very talented. BRAVO!


Thank you so much! I animate and edit my videos using artwork from Artstation and other sources.


----------



## Odin Rush (Mar 29, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Amazing - subscribed.
> 
> Same question - music is excellent, but have to ask about the graphics: are these from something like ArtStation, or self-produced too? Either way, music and images work really well together. Congrats.


Thank you so much! I animate and edit my videos using artwork from Artstation and other sources.


----------



## Q-Orleans (Mar 30, 2022)

Your videos are very engaging! It feels like it's one of the trickiest bits in keeping the audience tuned in (especially for longer pieces + for casual listeners) but you've nailed it 

Edit: Oh! And of course the music's great haha, subbed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 30, 2022)

Took a look out of curiosity. Insta-subscribed! Great content - looking forward to explore more.


----------



## pulpfiction (Mar 30, 2022)

Odin Rush said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've just updated my You Tube channel so it should be more inviting and clear now. I'd like to learn about your first impressions. Is it inviting? Does it make you want to explore and subscribe? Do you like the sections and texts, and of course what do you think of the music and video clips?
> 
> ...


Well done! I see no reason why your channel should not grow big!



Odin Rush said:


> Thank you so much! I animate and edit my videos using artwork from Artstation and other sources.


How exactly does it work with artstation. Can you buy single images or do you just ask for permission?
I have also already asked 2-3 artists and got no feedback.


----------



## Odin Rush (Mar 31, 2022)

Q-Orleans said:


> Your videos are very engaging! It feels like it's one of the trickiest bits in keeping the audience tuned in (especially for longer pieces + for casual listeners) but you've nailed it
> 
> Edit: Oh! And of course the music's great haha, subbed!


Thank you so much! I do put a lot of effort into creating my videos, as I know how important it is these days to capture the audience attention for more than a few seconds. So, great to hear that it works


----------



## Odin Rush (Mar 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Took a look out of curiosity. Insta-subscribed! Great content - looking forward to explore more.


Thank you so much for the support, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi Odin, I had a look and really like the layout of your channel. Great content, good music and the videos are really high quality. Subbed


----------



## Odin Rush (Apr 4, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> Hi Odin, I had a look and really like the layout of your channel. Great content, good music and the videos are really high quality. Subbed


Thank you so much for the feedback and sub!


----------



## Odin Rush (Apr 4, 2022)

pulpfiction said:


> Well done! I see no reason why your channel should not grow big!
> 
> 
> How exactly does it work with artstation. Can you buy single images or do you just ask for permission?
> I have also already asked 2-3 artists and got no feedback.


You have to ask for permission, not all of them reply, but don't give up..


----------



## pulpfiction (Apr 5, 2022)

Your video animations also look very professional. What software do you use?


----------



## Odin Rush (Apr 5, 2022)

pulpfiction said:


> Your video animations also look very professional. What software do you use?


Thanks again, I use After Effects mainly.


----------



## Claristroik6 (May 31, 2022)

Sincerely, you've done a great job! Congratulations! It's melodic, neat, and yes, it's completely forcing me to look for the subscribe button. I was so attracted by your work that my next step was surfing through the internet to find software to download it and convert it to mp3. Luckily, I ran into a review about many Youtube to mp3 free converters. Amazingly, we have such vast opportunities nowadays to do whatever we want. I would highly appreciate it if you continued your work because you're making me joyfully, and as I guess, there are plenty of folks thinking the same way.


----------



## Odin Rush (Jun 1, 2022)

Claristroik6 said:


> Sincerely, you've done a great job! Congratulations! It's melodic, neat, and yes, it's completely forcing me to look for the subscribe button. I was so attracted by your work that my next step was surfing through the internet to find software to download it and convert it to mp3. Luckily, I ran into a review about many Youtube to mp3 free converters. Amazingly, we have such vast opportunities nowadays to do whatever we want. I would highly appreciate it if you continued your work because you're making me joyfully, and as I guess, there are plenty of folks thinking the same way.


Thank you so much for this great and heartwarming feedback! I really appreciate it. By the way, you can find all my music on Spotify, Apple music if you have access...


----------

